# How often do you titer??



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

For those of you who choose to do titers, do you do it annually?? Mayzie is due for her annual exam







and according to the vet her DHLLP vaccine







. Last year, I declined the vaccine and instead had a titer done (after reading about vaccinations on this forum and other sites), which showed that she did not need the vaccine. Unfortunately, titering (at least at my vet) is much more expensive than vaccinating







. I believe that if I do the titers again, they will show she doesn't need the vaccine and I'll spend $150 to find that out







. I do plan on doing her annual exam either way, but do I need to do the titer test again this year?


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

<span style="color: #3333FF">leerburg page</span> 

You can decline, only rabies is required by law.

Except for rabies, you can vaccinate yourself, available at many feed stores or online. You can titer, or not. Your dog, your wallet...not the vet's!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I realize I can decline, but I am more asking if you think titers should be done every year?


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

That's a good question. I titer but am new to doing it. I have only titered once or twice for Willow and Oakley. I'll have to check Myrika's records. Her annual is this week - Saturday.

When I spoke with my Vet about doing it, she didn't think that it was really necessary to do them annually. She would do what I wanted but I think she was on the fence regarding real necessity.

We'll see what she says on Saturday. I'll come back and give an update.

Like you, they all get annual check-ups...and 3 yr rabies vaccine.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I titer for rabies only and my vet feels we should do it every 3 years as that's how often the rabies vaccine would be administered.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. Mayzie got her 3-year rabies shot two years ago so next year I plan on doing the rabies vaccine


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_Yes, I realize I can decline, but I am more asking if you think titers should be done every year? _

No, that's absolutely unnecessary! Once you have had a protective titer (which she had like you mentioned), she'll be safe for atleast 8+years (prob. life). 
Don't let the vet talk you into either vaccinating or repeat titer tests. 

I don't vaccinate or titer. The only time I titered was to test for rabies antibodies on an unvaccinated dog.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Maedchen_Yes, I realize I can decline, but I am more asking if you think titers should be done every year? _
> 
> No, that's absolutely unnecessary! Once you have had a protective titer (which she had like you mentioned), she'll be safe for atleast 8+years (prob. life).
> Don't let the vet talk you into either vaccinating or repeat titer tests.
> ...


Great, thank you! So far my vet hasn't tried to talk me into anything - they were fine that I chose to do the titers and didn't try to convince me to vaccinate.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I agree with Maedchen. 

If you don't vaccinate, and don't titer, then you may find some resistence from the vet. Stick to your guns!!


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

hmm ok can someone please tell me what titer is?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

titering tests the levels of antibodies in the dogs system against whatever disease your titering for ) Make sense? LOL


I've titered mine every year cause I am a paranoid momma )

I will most likely not bother with my 11 yr old this year,,and probably not my aussies,,(altho my aussie had a low titer for distemper this year, so I gave her half the dosage of a thimerisol free distemper vac just to be on the safe side)

With my new puppy, I have done puppy shots,,even tho she's 6 mths old, she still isn't done because I space them so far apart..

I'll most likely vac her this year but will titer after that...I DO have the SNAP 4 test done on my dogs yearly...
diane


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Update: I had the vet appointment last week. The vet was fine about my decision not to vaccinate or titer this year. Next year she's due for her rabies, so I'll do that. The vet told me she looks great and I'm doing a good job taking care of her









Jakoda, I also do the SNAP 4 test each spring before starting her HeartGard.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry to horn in on your thread but... Link is 10 months old so is due for his 1 year booster in a couple of months. Is this necessary or can we skip it. He had all of his puppy shots. I don't remember if I read somewhere that the 1 year booster finishes the puppy shots and then after that you are good. Thanks.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

No problem at all







I did all the puppy shots, then the 1 year booster, then the following year I did the titer to confirm immunity.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Link's MomSorry to horn in on your thread but... Link is 10 months old so is due for his 1 year booster in a couple of months. Is this necessary or can we skip it. He had all of his puppy shots. I don't remember if I read somewhere that the 1 year booster finishes the puppy shots and then after that you are good. Thanks.


If the puppy shots "took", then no more are needed. Many people give the 1 year booster, just to make sure that the puppy shoots gave the necessary protection. Once you have successful vaccination for the viral diseases (parvo, distemper, hep), then you're good.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Myrika_BetulaWe'll see what she says on Saturday. I'll come back and give an update.


Oopsey, forgot to come back and give an update!









Anyway, Myrika was not titered and our Vet is pretty much in agreement with what has already been stated in this thread - that it is not necessary. She did not receive any vaccines, nor was it recommended.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

thumbs up to you and your vet!


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

